# ci si...



## Maria_del_Valle

Hola, estoy con el tema del si impersonale más adjetivo y el reflexivo y me ha asaltado una duda.
1.-Ci si sente bene dopo aver fatto un po' di ginnastica (si impersonal reflexivo tiempo simple)
2.-Ci si é sentiti spesso per telefono con tua moglie, ma non l'ho mai conosciuta di persona (si impersonal reflexivo tiempo compuesto)
3.-Se si é stressati non si riesce a dormire bene (si impersonal reflexivo con adjetivo)

¿Por qué en la tercera frase no va en "ci si"? ¿es porque lleva adjetivo? Gracias


----------



## MOMO2

Porque el verbo "riuscire" no es reflexivo.
Riuscire *OK*
Riuscirsi *KO*


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

MOMO2 said:


> Porque el verbo "riuscire" no es reflexivo.
> Riuscire *OK*
> Riuscirsi *KO*


 Y si quisiera que lo fuese ¿cómo sería entonces la frase? 
¿Non ci si riusci a dormire bene quando si è stressati?


----------



## MOMO2

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Y si quisiera que lo fuese ¿cómo sería entonces la frase?
> ¿Non ci si riusci a dormire bene quando si è stressati?


 
riusci 
riesce 
No te pongo la frase porque es inconcebible.


----------



## chlapec

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Y si quisiera que lo fuese ¿cómo sería entonces la frase?


 
¿¿Qué significa si quisieras que lo fuese?? Si no es reflexivo, ¿para que quieres que lo sea? Puedes probar con todos los que sean reflexivos.
Imagina un italiano que dijese: ¿y si yo quisiera que *conseguir* fuese reflexivo?, ¿como diría?: "*no me consigo* hacer esto...".


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

chlapec said:


> ¿¿Qué significa si quisieras que lo fuese?? Si no es reflexivo, ¿para que quieres que lo sea? Puedes probar con todos los que sean reflexivos.
> Imagina un italiano que dijese: ¿y si yo quisiera que *conseguir* fuese reflexivo?, ¿como diría?: "*no me consigo* hacer esto...".


 
Vale, yo por probar que no quede. En cualquier caso necesito entonces una frase impersonal reflexiva que lleve adjetivo...para ver la diferencia.


----------



## chlapec

Puedes teclear en google: "se ci si è", y encontrarás múltiples ejemplos (con participios adjetivados).


----------



## honeyheart

Maria_del_Valle said:


> 2.-Ci si é sentiti spesso per telefono con tua moglie, ma non l'ho mai conosciuta di persona (si impersonal reflexivo tiempo compuesto)


È corretta questa frase del post #1?  Secondo me, no...


----------



## nuevoestudiante

3.-Se si é stressati non si riesce a dormire bene (si impersonal reflexivo con adjetivo)

¿Por qué en la tercera frase no va en "ci si"? ¿es porque lleva adjetivo? Gracias[/QUOTE]

Non vedo l'aggettivo, bensì solo il verbo stressarsi. Puoi anche dire, con una sfumatura che sottolinea l'evento, l'occasione ecc. "Se ci si è stressati (ad esempio nella preparazione di un esame particolarmente ostico) non si riesce a dormire bene.

Se può essere utile ramento che in Toscana si fa un uso larghissimo, se non eclusivo, di forme come le seguenti:

1) Ci si vede domani (Ci vediamo domani)
2) Ci si va insieme (Ci andiamo insieme)
3) Ci si azzuffa sempre (Ci azzuffiamo sempre)
et similia.

_______________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## zipp404

Ecco una frase con un verbo proniminale e la particella _ci._

Non so se la mia parafrasi si avvicini _al senso della frase originale_ ---> Non so se la parafrasi _ci_ si avvicini.

_In quel ristorante_ _si mangia_ bene. ----> _Ci_ si mangia bene.

_Ci _vediamo in centro. ---> _Ci_ vediamo_._ In questo caso il sostantivo-luogo non si sostituisce con la particella _ci_.


----------



## honeyheart

Maria_del_Valle said:


> 2.-Ci si é sentiti spesso per telefono con tua moglie, ma non l'ho mai conosciuta di persona


Amplío: me parece que esta frase es incorrecta porque creo que no es impersonal ni reflexiva (la persona que habla es sujeto, y además en este caso el verbo "sentire" no significa "provare emozioni", como en la frase precedente, sino "comunicarsi le persone").

¿Es así, o todo esto está equivocado?


----------



## chlapec

honeyheart said:


> Amplío: yo creo que esta frase es incorrecta porque creo que esta oración no es impersonal ni reflexiva (la persona que habla es sujeto, y además en este caso el verbo "sentire" no significa "provare emozioni", como en la frase precedente, sino "comunicarsi le persone").
> 
> ¿Es así, o todo esto está equivocado?


 
Yo creo que es una *forma coloquial* de decir "*ci* *siamo* sentiti spesso per telefono, *tua moglie ed io*"


----------



## honeyheart

Es lo más probable, visto que los italianos que participaron en el hilo no la refutaron.  Gracias, chlapec.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Maria_del_Valle said:


> 2.-Ci si é sentiti spesso per telefono con tua moglie, ma non l'ho mai  conosciuta di persona



Solitamente è usata se il soggetto della frase è plurale
Ci = "io e un altro/a" abbiamo sentito spesso per telefono tua moglie, ma (io) non l'ho mai  conosciuta di persona


----------



## Neuromante

¿No son "yo y tu madre" las dos personas del plural?


----------



## chlapec

Che c'entra la madre??


----------



## Neuromante

Perdóóóóóónnnn.
"Yo y tu *mujer*"

Un pequeño despiste ¿A quien se le habrá ocurrido inventarse dos palabras que empiezan por "M"?


----------

